# Waiting Lists (NYU)



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey there! I just received a waiting list notice from NYU. I wast trying to find some more information and found this fantastic place. This forum would have been really really helpful about a month ago for my interviews.

I was accepted at USC for this fall but NYU is my first choice. But I'm still really grateful to have USC as an option. I also interviewed for AFI and haven't heard back yet. 

Anyone else on waiting list? Or know what to expect? What the chances are?

Thanks!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome home!  I am not on the waiting list at NYU, but I was wondering what program you were accepted for at USC since I am like a rabid dog about getting accepted there at the moment.  I'm sorry if I come across as crazy, but at the moment, I believe I have gone absolutely insane.


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, smell_the_glove. I have also depravedly been looking at your rejects posts. I was rejected from UCLA before any interviews came along, so I was quite prepared to curl up and die about two months ago.

I was accepted into the Film & Television Production MFA. I believe you are in writing, so it might not effect you.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Hahaha....As if it has an effect on me at all!  ...Hahaha....  (denial!)  UCLA doesn't make any sense.  I got an interview there but haven't yet heard anything from USC.  I'm almost certain it's a rejection.  But whatevs...I got my charm and good looks to fall back on (delusion!).


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, also--did your status happen to change on the USC website and did you receive an email about financial aid and the supplemental form?  Just working on some theories that are probably bogus.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

STG, for the record, I love your posts!


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 23, 2009)

brighteyes,

Was this for the graduate film MFA at NYU? I haven't heard anything, and I'm pretty much assuming the worst at this point. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Luke joseph,

Yes, it is. I interviewed on March 6th and heard today, the 23rd. So that's about the waiting timeframe. They also told me they'd let me know on April 1st.

Anyone who was accepted, when did they want to hear your intention of acceptance by? April 15th?


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

Great news! I found this post from last year:



	Posted May 02, 2008 04:28 PM 	Hide Post
Hey guys,

I believe people who are waitlisted will begin hearing back beginning next week.

The deadline for those to hand in their deposits was May 1st. So I'm guessing by Monday some of you will hear whether or not you are off the waitlist.

Inside scoop has it that there aren't a lot of people who are on the waitlist. 100 were interviewed, 36 received spots, about another 36 were rejected flat out. That leaves roughly 28 spots for the waitlist.

Some of the people who are on the waitlist have decided on other schools. So I'm guessing there are about 20 people left on that waitlist (again, this is an educated guess).

You figure about 25-30% of the people accepted will decline their invitation and accept other schools offers (Columbia has been rocking out!)... that leaves about 10 spots open for the 20 waitlisted people.

So if my math is right (just so you know, I'm very horrible at math) those who are on the waitlist have a 1 out of 2 chance of getting in.


----------



## Sang (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi.
This is the first post.
I am on waiting list of NYU MFA.
They said wheather or not you want to be on waiting list with 'declarative statement' via E-mail.
I'm curious the meanning of 'declarative statement'.
Are there anybody, help me?
Thank you.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 24, 2009)

bright eyes - we have to let them know by may 1st if we accept.


----------

